# Try this keystroke saver



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

As a point of info for you users that often have to key in the same
data, over and over. A program call "ShortKeys" can be d/l'd
from shortkeys.com. It's a freeware/trial version with a limited number of "shortkeys" (35). I use it for entering such things
as my library card numbers, Name and address and phone number, account numbers, and any information you have to 
enter on a regular basis. If you purchase the software you get an unlimited number of "shortkeys". A terrific product.
Iagoman


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

No link

http://www.shortkeys.com/
there is also a free version


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

This is nice. It is like copy and paste stored on your computer. like pressing ctrl+alt+___ runs a program, pressing ___ brings up a part of a text document.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

also, you have to have the program running to get the benefits of it.


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

Dannyboyfx, It's like a car, If it ain't running you ain't goin' nowhere.
(It doesn't take up much mem, about 4K or so. I've been using it for 2 years with no problems.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, they need to make a mode in which it is running, but does not show up on the screen. That would make it a little bit better, other than that, i highly recomend, especially while typing long letters.


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

It just shows up on the task bar as a tiny "key" symbol.
When you want to us it, you don't have to open the
program, just key the prefix such as "/" which I use, followed
by the letters you assigned to that particular item, it then appears as text in the place your cursor was in.
The free version lets you use 35 different items. I never bought
the full version since the 35 are enuff for me.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Is it known that the program isn't sending data bata to it's publisher? Ya might want to look into that before using it for account p/ws and such...even if you think you trust it. Because if you want to use that, you might even be better off turing the autocomplete back on in IE, if you use IE. Probably less risky...

However, pretty handy, if even for simple things.


----------



## iagoman (Nov 5, 2003)

I NEVER use it for passwords, or accounts that are sensitive.
For that I have an encryption program. As to it sending data
back to the publisher...hmmmm, never thought of that. How could you tell if it was? SpyBot perhaps?


----------

